# Reputable amp techs



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Anyone know an reputable amp technician in the Atlantic provinces I’d rather in pei that would be willing to look at an old Mesa ? Tonight I noticed more of a hum than normal but normally you turn off reverb but it didn’t stop with the reverb of or on the lead channel. And the lead volume didn’t do anything past 4 four and that’s weird . I do know it must be getting close to 6 years since it’s been retubed and it hasn’t been used Quietly the last two years . I’d like to get it retubed back to 5881 power tubes. I’m really in no hurry since the restaurant isn’t open to the public yet so I’m just kind of sitting home.


----------



## Shaqrad (May 6, 2020)

Dr. Dan


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

What model is it?


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

@silvertonebetty 
I can look at it for you.
I'm near Brackley.....north shore.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

nonreverb said:


> What model is it?


Mark 2a


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

loudtubeamps said:


> @silvertonebetty
> I can look at it for you.
> I'm near Brackley.....north shore.


I’ll have too see if I can get a lift down sometime.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Shaqrad said:


> Dr. Dan


I’d be really tempted with Dan but when I spoke to him a few years ago he seemed very hesitant to even look at it .


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

silvertonebetty said:


> he seemed very hesitant to even look at it


Did he tell you his reason for not wanting to service it?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Paul Running said:


> Did he tell you his reason for not wanting to service it?


Yup . And I respect his reasoning behind. He mentioned how those old Mesa can be really finicky tor work on and weren’t really meant to be serviced . He was willing to give it a try but said it would probably take a few months because he was behind on stuff and at the time I didn’t have a second amp.
I’m sure now since he’s worked on a few Mesa boogies since then it might be a little different.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

silvertonebetty said:


> Mark 2a


Does it do it in both 60watt and 100 watt modes?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

nonreverb said:


> Does it do it in both 60watt and 100 watt modes?


Yuppers


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Here's an excerpt from the manual, general tasks that I believe that you can try.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

silvertonebetty said:


> Yup . And I respect his reasoning behind. He mentioned how those old Mesa can be really finicky tor work on and weren’t really meant to be serviced . He was willing to give it a try but said it would probably take a few months because he was behind on stuff and at the time I didn’t have a second amp.
> I’m sure now since he’s worked on a few Mesa boogies since then it might be a little different.


I would go with loud tube amps guy for this, shipping that amp back and forth to Halifax will be a Big added cost that you dint need to worry about when you have someone much closer.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

silvertonebetty said:


> Yuppers


Ok, try plugging your guitar with the volume off into the preamp out/power amp in jack. Let's see what happens.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Paul Running said:


> Here's an excerpt from the manual, general tasks that I believe that you can try.


Thanks but I have that , wire diagram and part list .


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Does toggling the EQ in and out have any drastic effect? (just trying to eliminate that part of the circuitry).


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

silvertonebetty said:


> And the lead volume didn’t do anything past 4 four and that’s weird .


The Lead/Rhythm is controlled by a relay, although your symptom is control/level related, you could activate and de-activate that relay and monitor your results. Here's is an excerpt from the schematic showing it's function.
The red high-light is the signal path and the green high-light indicates the loading effect in "Lead" position.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Paul Running said:


> Does toggling the EQ in and out have any drastic effect? (just trying to eliminate that part of the circuitry).


Oh I hate the eq it makes the hissing worse lol but it doesn’t help with the volume


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

silvertonebetty said:


> Oh I hate the eq it makes the hissing worse lol but it doesn’t help with the volume


Maybe your ears are sensitive to silicon, the entire EQ in your Boogie is semi-conductor.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Paul Running said:


> Maybe your ears are sensitive to silicon, the entire EQ in your Boogie is semi-conductor.
> View attachment 402386


Lol very well could be lol. I have sensory issues lol


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions. It should be heading up to loudtubeamps when my brother gets some free time in a week or two.


----------

